# Help me pick out a suspension package



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

04 GTO 61,000 miles
Daily Driver
Front ride height measurements 14 1/8 inches
Rear ride height measurements 13 3/4 inches

Ive been talking to Andy from Kollar Racing and hes emailed 3 combo packages for me to pick out. I dont know squat about suspension but i know i need to upgrade it on my GTO. So far what i have upgraded is pedders front radius rod caster bushings and front struts with bearings. Im sure Andy is a busy man with tons of emails and calls he gets so maybe i can learn a little bit here. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Prices for combo is a couple hundred dollars more and combo 2&3. Thanks.

Lovells Front Springs are available in 340mm and 360mm
Lovells Rear Springs are available in 350mm and 370mm

Combo #1
Koni Strut Cartidges-Pair
Koni Shocks-Pair
Your Choice of LOVELLS Springs F&R
LOVELLS Caster Adjustable Front Radius rod Bushings
LOVELLS Poly Strut Mounts with Bearings
Roadsafe stock replacement end links


Combo #2
KYB Struts-Pair
KYB Shocks-Pair
Your Choice of LOVELLS Springs F&R
LOVELLS Caster Adjustable Front Radius rod Bushings
LOVELLS Poly Strut Mounts with Bearings
Roadsafe stock replacement end links


Upgrade to HD NO BUSH ENDLINKS to either of the above for only $50.00 more. Please inquire about lead time

Combo #3
BC BR Coilovers(includes strut bearings and endlinks
LOVELLS Strut Mounts no Bearings
LOVELLS Caster Adjustable Front Radius rod Bushings
Shock Bushings
This package is all ready heavily discounted. EVERYTHING IS IN STOCK...> If your final ride height is below 350mm...you will require a camber adjuster $71.82.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have pretty much option #1 on my car and love it. If you get springs get the drop ones. You'll probably find you'll be at or maybe even higher than sagged sagged stock springs and there is no penalty in ride. I run the Konis on full soft on the street and stiffen them up for the track


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> I have pretty much option #1 on my car and love it. If you get springs get the drop ones. You'll probably find you'll be at or maybe even higher than sagged sagged stock springs and there is no penalty in ride. I run the Konis on full soft on the street and stiffen them up for the track


Thanks for the reply. Im not going to do any drag racing so do you think i should still go with option 1?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> Thanks for the reply. Im not going to do any drag racing so do you think i should still go with option 1?


I like the adjust-ability and Konis are rebuildable if necessary


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> I like the adjust-ability and Konis are rebuildable if necessary


Pardon me but what do you mean? i know nothing about suspension. Can you explain please. Whats good about that?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Konis have a knob that adjusts it's compression to make the ride softer or harder


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> Konis have a knob that adjusts it's compression to make the ride softer or harder


So your telling me you can manually adjust the ride height of your car? Do you need a special tool for this to adjust?


----------



## rhino68 (Dec 10, 2015)

You can adjust the stiffness of the shocks, not the ride height. Ride height is determined by which springs you purchase. I currently have the koni/lovells 350mm rear/340mm front and it is a great ride.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

rhino68 said:


> You can adjust the stiffness of the shocks, not the ride height. Ride height is determined by which springs you purchase. I currently have the koni/lovells 350mm rear/340mm front and it is a great ride.


i feel like that a bit low. I was thinking of doing 360mm fronts and 370mm rear.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's not low at all. I have 340s all around. That's only a 20mm (~3/4") drop and gives the best balance of ride, lower center of gravity for handling and looks. 370 would look a little like on stilts. 340 might even be higher than collapsed stock springs.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> It's not low at all. I have 340s all around. That's only a 20mm (~3/4") drop and gives the best balance of ride, lower center of gravity for handling and looks. 370 would look a little like on stilts. 340 might even be higher than collapsed stock springs.


There have been many close calls when i come very close scrapping the bottom of the car. Im just afraid of scrapping it


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone live in southern California that can recommend a good shop to have my suspension put in?


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

I just completed my suspension upgrade. I went with Kollar's Combo #1. I also ordered these additional items for a "complete daily driver suspension makeover":

Lovells/Whiteline Rear RR Bushing 81099
Lovells/Whiteline Diff Insert 92616
Energy Suspension Master Bushing Set Red 3.18134R

I was undecided between the stock height springs, or the 20mm drop springs, ultimately decided to go with the stock height springs. 

Also, the Energy Suspension Master Bushing Set had everything except the Front & Rear RR Bushings. Combo #1 included the Fronts RR bushings, so I only needed the rear RR to complete everything in polyurethane. It even came with a Differential insert (different than the Lovells/Whiteline 92616), but I used the Lovells 92616. In hindsight, the only thing I would have added is the Whiteline 6mm spring pads to replace my OE spring pads, but I'll get that next time around.

I love the new stance, and the ride is fantastic.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

svede1212 said:


> Konis have a knob that adjusts it's compression to make the ride softer or harder



Actually the adjuster on the koni sports adjust's the Rebound not compression. Need coilovers or double adjustable shocks to adjust compression.


I run almost 2 full turns on the rear all the time cause i like the feeling and constantly run it hard thru corners. Easier to get sideways too! 

I turn them down for long interstate drives thou


----------

